# fsh level of 15.4



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

hi i am new to this site,so pls bear with me. i have had 3 failed iui's and have just recently changed clinics to start ivf. After having new bloods done i was surprised/shocked/gutted to find my fsh levels to be 15.4!!!!!!  and lh 6.1(what is the normal lh level?) this is the 1st time fsh levels have been mentioned to me,(my other clinic did say anything about fsh) so am in a bit of a state of shock and confussion after reading the consequences of having a raised fsh level... will ivf work ? the clinic has agreed to go ahead and treat me ,which is great, but are they giving me false hope ? also i only have 1 ovary would this affect my fsh level ?   
any help/advice would be great x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Hey joeyt

First of all, WELCOME to the site honey! You have found the best place for advice, support and understanding. You will also make lots of new friends along the way 

I was going to move your post to Peer Support, for more responses, but decided to leave it here as the ladies on here may also have expereince of FSH levels relating to IVF. Personally I have exteremely high FSH levels (over 80







) as I suffer from POF (premature ovarian failure). So to me, your level seems relatively low  I can understand your worries though.

This is a link to a website giving a little more info about FSH levels which you may find useful honey
http://www.rscbayarea.com/articles/fsh_levels.html

Also, here are some links on this site which you may like to try?

Introductions & Starting Out (post on here to tell us a little more about yourself and be greeted by our lovely members)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Starting Out & Diagnosis 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Over 40's ladies trying to conceive, pregnancy and parenting
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Peer Support (support and advice from our lovely members on all manner of things!)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

Abbreviations (if you are finding the jargon on here a little strange  )
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

Finally, just to wish you loads of luck and     for your IVF journey hun - such a rollercoaster ride of emotions! But all the lovely ladies on here will support you every step of the way!

I am hoping to cycle in January myself for our 4th attempt (Donor Egg IVF) so maybe we will end up cycle buddies and on the 2ww together! Who knows!!

Take good care
Love
Tracy

PS - blown you some bubbles to get your started!  *

And, as a Moderator - I have to add this little disclaimer 
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

hi tracy , thanks for your reply and the links etc... it is all rather daunting   just trying to get to grips on how the site works etc.. .. good luck in jan i'll keep you posted on when i start. thanks for the bubbles jo x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi joeyt  

welcome to ff, I can relate to your feelings of shock about your fsh. I did 6 iui's and at the end they decided to do my bloods. My fsh came back as 12.9 whereas a few years before it was 7. That was back in march and my consultant advised to get cracking with ivf a.s.a.p  for various reasons i left it until last month and was even more shocked that it had shot up to 24.
The clinic who I'm under were still happy to treat me but laid it on the line that the implication of a high fsh is that i could respond badly to the meds..her exact words were "we'll have to suck it and see"
unfortunately she was right, i didnt respond to the drugs and only produced one follicle so the ivf was abandoned. Absolutely gutting.
Fsh can vary from month to month and it can be affected by stress. I'm not sure if having one ovary would affect it but it could be. when your egg supply is getting low your pituitary gland has to work extra hard to send a message to the ovary to produce an egg, the fsh is the message and thats why it is high.
What i would say though is try not to panic too much. its NOT a dreadful reading, although I completely understand how you feel. There are things you can do to try and lower it. Wheatgrass juice and acupuncture is supposed to help.
you can still conceive naturally with a high fsh and plenty of people have success stories. There is a book called 'inconceivable' by julia Indichova which is her story of how she conceived with a very high fsh, its supposed to be really good, though i havent read it myself as yet.
Good luck with everything, and try not too worry too much. There is lots more stuff on high fsh on various threads which i hope will help you.

love pobby xxx   

p.s i will be having another go with ivf in the new year, and even if i only get one follicle i will still try..it only takes one egg to make a baby!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi

I don't wish to build your hopes, just give you a glimmer - my friend had a high FSH and was warned of the problems - so she want to an acupuncturist who managed to lower it for her - quite significantly - she got about 5 eggies from her first IVF and then a BFN, but then she did a FET and got a BFP and he is gorgeous.


----------



## Maxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Joeyt

I also have a friend who had a high fsh (highest 1 she was also advised to have acupuncture & wheatgrass to bring it down & got it down to 12. Her IVF consultant she advised her to cancel the cycle, but he ate his words as the product of that cycle is a little girl of 7llb born 2 wks ago.

My advice would be to research like mad about what can be done about fsh & actively do everything you can to improve it - e.g. diet, exercise, relaxation, acupuncture. Then do the cycle as soon as you can afford it. I am doing exactly the same myself.

My problem is slightly different - endometriosis + age factor, but I think the steps you can take to improve your chances are the same.

Hope that story of my friend also gives you some hope!

Also slightly unrelated story is my next door neighbour has just conceived the 1st month of trying at age 46 - I can bet anything that had she gone to her doctor & said she wanted to get pregnant he'd have probably laughed her out the office !!!

best of luck 
Maxie x


----------

